# Some random gray hair?



## SnowSnow (Oct 3, 2020)

Hi,

I have a 5 month old maltese. She is suppose to be pure breed but no papers. My friend was looking at her the other day and noticed she has a few single strands of black hair running down here spine area only. I never noticed it before as they are hard to see amongst all the white! you have to really part the hair to find them. Is it normal? Or is she not as pure? Parents looked maltese. I got her from someone who said their family have had generation of malteses for 30-50 years :-/

I love my puppy regardless but was wondering is she like 1% something else? I was just surprise as I thought they are supposed to be pure white and she is 99.999%


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Many "backyard breeders" don't pay as close attention to genetics as responsible show breeders and so you may run across mixes being sold (intentionally or unintentionally) as pure bred. This is true not only of Maltese but of other dog breeds. This is also why those of us who are passionate about preserving the wonderful characteristics of the Maltese strongly discourage buying dogs from backyard breeders and pet stores - they aren't paying attention to the health and characteristics of the breed but are simply selling puppies.

Regardless, if you love your dog, then so be it. You may have a mix, you may have a dog with some genetic mutation causing a dark hair or two. Love your pup and do your very best to keep him healthy!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

The picture definitely looks like a maltese! She is so cute!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

SnowSnow said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 5 month old maltese. She is suppose to be pure breed but no papers. My friend was looking at her the other day and noticed she has a few single strands of black hair running down here spine area only. I never noticed it before as they are hard to see amongst all the white! you have to really part the hair to find them. Is it normal? Or is she not as pure? Parents looked maltese. I got her from someone who said their family have had generation of malteses for 30-50 years :-/
> 
> I love my puppy regardless but was wondering is she like 1% something else? I was just surprise as I thought they are supposed to be pure white and she is 99.999%


She's adorable with or without a grey hair. 

Lainie


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I think it was my Dixie who had one black hair when she was a puppy. All my girls are from the same, very reputable, show breeder, TNT Maltese. Our Juice is a Champion so I wouldn’t worry about one or two stray hairs. I’m sure they will disappear when her adult coat comes in as Dixie’s did.
Your baby is beautiful. Have you asked her breeder for papers?


----------



## Kilo (Mar 5, 2019)

Dixie's Mama said:


> I think it was my Dixie who had one black hair when she was a puppy. All my girls are from the same, very reputable, show breeder, TNT Maltese. Our Juice is a Champion so I wouldn’t worry about one or two stray hairs. I’m sure they will disappear when her adult coat comes in as Dixie’s did.
> Your baby is beautiful. Have you asked her breeder for papers?


Juice is such a good name for a dog. God if i ever have another Maltese, which I'm sure i will, im naming him Juice.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Kilo said:


> Juice is such a good name for a dog. God if i ever have another Maltese, which I'm sure i will, im naming him Juice.


Thanks. Not my doing. She came to us with the name. Her formal, registered Show name is CH TNT QUEEN OF HEARTS. Juice Newton wrote the song Queen of Hearts. That’s where her call name Juice came from. I love it.


----------

